

Startups: Just say NO to outsourcing, contracting, and distributed teams - diego
http://k9ventures.com/blog/2011/05/19/startups-just-say-no-to-outsourcing-contracting-and-distributed-teams/

======
japherwocky
I'd downvote if I could. If you have to tap a guy on the shoulder to tell him
is code is broken, you're not working with a professional.

Distributed teams are glorious when you weed out the jackasses. And in the
meantime, remote guys are comfortable with much lower salary. That seems
useful for a startup trying to keep costs down?

------
SoftwareMaven
There is a line to be walked, though. Don't outsource anything key to your
business, but don't waste time learning anything that is ancillary to it.

Technologists love to "find the answer" to technology problems, but startups
need to quickly find the answer to customer pain and spending a week figuring
out <insert unknown, complex tech> to build some connector that is valuable
but not pivotal to your business is the wrong side of the line to be on.

------
democracy
I'd better have a kickass developer in India than a lousy one in the same room
though...

~~~
diego
Yes, but for a startup you don't want to settle. The point is that it's still
better to have a kickass one in the same room.

------
vgurgov
So one of my businesses is a remote Rails shop. We helped to couple dozen
statups to develop prototypes fast, get new version of product, support,
consulting etc. Many of them got funded after, some became profitable
businesses. Am I doing something wrong? :)

